# Angelgeräte Bode / Anglerboard Tippspiel zur Fussball EM in Frankreich



## Werbung (7. Juni 2016)

werbung​Angelgeräte Bode / Anglerboard Tippspiel zur Fussball Europameisterschaft in Frankreich 2016!​






Wie schon bei der WM 2006, EM 2008, WM 2010, EM 2012 und WM 2014 gibt es auch anlässlich der Fussball Europameisterschaft in Frankreich wieder ein Tippspiel im Anglerboard. 

Die Firma Angelgeräte Bode wird das Tippspiel als Exklusiv-Partner begleiten und 5 hochwertige Preise für die Gewinner zur Verfügung stellen.

*>> Hier geht es zum Tippspiel <<*​


----------

